# Hurtful Words



## jdotty (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm torn about an argument that my husband and I had last night. He was a in an awful mood, to the point where anything that I said seemed to bother him. To make a long story short, I snapped to include cursing and crying. I know that this wasn't the answer but I was recovering from a very long day at work and cuddling with him is all that I desired. We've had major issues in the past in which he hurt me deeply. Infidelity, legal issue and unemployment, you name it, we've suffered from it. 

Last week I shared with him that I felt I needed counseling due to deployments and our marital issues. I was hoping that he would encourage it and go along with me for support. He didn't show any concern. As a matter of fact, it seems as though he's intentionally been mean to me every since. Well, during our argument, he called a family member and stated that I was crazy and commenced to call me really bad names. It broke my heart because I may say mean things to him but never to someone else. What was even more shocking is I stood by the door without him knowing and heard him blatantly lying on me. Can someone please advise me on what I should do. I confronted him about it and he says that he did to get back at me for all of the things that I've said to him.


----------



## Vienna11 (Feb 2, 2011)

I know that military marriages can be tough, there are tons of additional stresses that most married couples never have to deal with. Which one of you is in the service?

It seems like there are some underlying issues here. How and when did these problems start?

While it can be tough to fight fair, especially after a stressful day at work, my recommendation would be to try talking to your husband again while staying as respectful as possible.


----------

